# Laptop won't recognise camera (Solved)



## traingineer (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello, I recently decided to use my dad's old Sony VAIO VPCS117GG To control my 7D from a computer. The only problem is that every time I plug it in, Windows (Vista) says it's installing drivers, and then says it failed in installing the drivers and it couldn't find any drivers. So I tried installing all the EOS utility software from the DVD, updating all the software on the computer, trying out all the USB plugs, etc. Nothing worked and the same message repeatedly popped up.
However, on my desktop, my 7D works completely fine, no problems whatsoever. So I'm not sure what the problem could be. 

my desktop specs:

AMD FX 8320 
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo 
2 XFX R7 260X 1GB in Crossfire mode 
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2 Motherboard 
Seasonic G series 650W 80+ Gold Certified PSU 
Seagate Barracuda 2TB Hard Drive 
Team Vulcan 16GB Memory at 2133 Mhz


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*

You did not mention the OS, but, if its windows, it is possible that you need to configure your autoplay settings, it sounds like someone has set the one for your 7D to "Take No Action".

To do this, go to control panel/default programs/change autoplay settings. Scroll down to devices/7D and select the autoplay setting you want.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You did not mention the OS, but, if its windows, it is possible that you need to configure your autoplay settings, it sounds like someone has set the one for your 7D to "Take No Action".
> 
> To do this, go to control panel/default programs/change autoplay settings. Scroll down to devices/7D and select the autoplay setting you want.



Tried it, no problem with autoplay. Every time I plug the camera in, a message appears saying: installing driver's software. Then it quickly changes to it saying that it failed installing the drivers.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*

That sounds like a driver conflict, those things can be very difficult to troubleshoot. Its possible that a driver is corrupted, and its likely not the Canon driver, but something else. I've spent endless hours trying to run down things like this, they can be hard to locate.
I'd buy a new SSD, install it, and re-install Windows and the Canon drivers to verify that it works. Once I get all the original software installed, with Windows all up to date, and everything working as it should, then I clone the hard drive back to the old one and have it as a backup. If the SSD dies in the future, I can just install the spare and update it, which is a huge head start on getting it up and running. SSD's are no longer horribly expensive, you can get a Crucial or Sandisk for a reasonable price at Newegg. Just stay away from the junk ones.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That sounds like a driver conflict, those things can be very difficult to troubleshoot. Its possible that a driver is corrupted, and its likely not the Canon driver, but something else. I've spent endless hours trying to run down things like this, they can be hard to locate.
> I'd buy a new SSD, install it, and re-install Windows and the Canon drivers to verify that it works. Once I get all the original software installed, with Windows all up to date, and everything working as it should, then I clone the hard drive back to the old one and have it as a backup. If the SSD dies in the future, I can just install the spare and update it, which is a huge head start on getting it up and running. SSD's are no longer horribly expensive, you can get a Crucial or Sandisk for a reasonable price at Newegg. Just stay away from the junk ones.



I have planned on completely refreshing the laptop, I was thinking of getting the Seagate _hybrid drives_ (HDD+SSD) for it


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*

Before spending $ on new SSD's, format / reinstall windows from the original disks to make the machine "new." If this does not resolve the issue, than a new HDD won't fix it either.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*



JPAZ said:


> Before spending $ on new SSD's, format / reinstall windows from the original disks to make the machine "new." If this does not resolve the issue, than a new HDD won't fix it either.


I find that there is data lurking on a had drive in unexpected places, and it takes a very knowledgeable person to get it all without missing something. I would never recommend that someone over write a old hard drive until a new one is completely restored.
As for the hybrids in a laptop, that moving platter is still prone to failure when it gets bumped. A good SSD is pretty well shock resistant, and will be faster. A Hybrid in a desktop makes more sense.

In any event, since you were planning to redo it, just save the old hard drive until you are sure everything is working and that you have your email, address book, and any other items that are not out in plain site. Then clone back to it, so its ready to use if a drive failure occurs.


----------



## sama (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*

try windows update before anything else.. it works for in some other circumstances

good luck.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Laptop won't recognise camera.*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Before spending $ on new SSD's, format / reinstall windows from the original disks to make the machine "new." If this does not resolve the issue, than a new HDD won't fix it either.
> ...



Okay, and thanks for the help!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi traingineer. 
You say you have solved it, how please? It might help someone else one day!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi traingineer.
> You say you have solved it, how please? It might help someone else one day!
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Well the autoplay solution can help some people who visit this thread. But for the laptop, it can only really be fixed by having it refreshed.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 9, 2014)

According to Canon's 7D support page, 

"_Drivers
There is no driver for the OS Version you selected. The driver may be included in your OS or you may not need a driver_."
---
Have you tried running the
_EOS Utility 2.14.0 Updater for Windows_?
You can find it on the same page linked above.


----------



## traingineer (Jun 9, 2014)

tolusina said:


> According to Canon's 7D support page,
> 
> "_Drivers
> There is no driver for the OS Version you selected. The driver may be included in your OS or you may not need a driver_."
> ...



I've also tried that, still didn't work. As I said before, I'm just going to basically turn this computer back into it's factory condition and then I'll try again.


----------

